# Smoking eggs question



## iceman6409 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello all.  Attempting my first cold smoke.  Desired end is deviled eggs.  I have already hard boiled them and will cool them in fridge over night.  Peel them and take the yokes out to make the mixture.  I would like to cold smoke the eggs.  I have a 6" pellet tubr smoker which I want to put in the bottom of my bullet shaped electric smoker.  I will not be turning the electric smoker on.  Outside temperater should be about in the 40's.  Roughly how long should I smoke the eggs?


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 30, 2017)

IM6409, I haven't done eggs for awhile, I went to check the search box for my old post on times but it's not working. I want to say about 4 hours with a mild wood like cherry or apple was about right. Check the color of your eggs occasionally to get the smoke flavor where YOU want it.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Nov 30, 2017)

Please remove


----------

